# I had no idea>>>>>>leon???????



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I wrote a story for a game that went bust but here's the ebook, might entertain you prepper types into sci-fi.

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/lf5dge8dF...AKES2.pdf.html 
Last edited by Leon; 06-30-2012 at 02:26 PM. 
Hope the link still works, was trying to find more awesome free reading, and stumbled across "this"....Only on page two, but just knowing it was written by our very own mod, and how good it seems, had to stop reading and come post this..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Tried your link, not available now.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn, been busy reading... I will pm leon, its his. I love it so far....


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah most of the guys here don't know that I'm a writer by trade, I write sci fi and fantasy for video games and Japanimation firms. I was the main writer for the game 'Guilty Gear', very proud of that work. The actual story I wrote as its basis was epic. I may re upload the file, it looks like I can't pull it off the net now. I have a hard copy though.


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

I would like to read that (being a VORACIOUS reader of just about ANYTHING)


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

FileSwap.com : RIDE OF THE RATTLESNAKES2.pdf download free


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I was always too lazy to commit myself to writing a book, I'd have run out of steam after typing the first page (sniffle)
One plot-line I considered was an 'alternate history' exploring what would have happened if Hitler had got the atomic bomb first and used it to pave the way for a full-scale invasion of the US. The opening lines would have gone something like this-

September 1945- _"Major Ainsworth ordered his recon jeep driver to push forward from the American positions on the Truman Line and stop while he scrambled to the top of a ridge and saw the whole of the Shenandoah Valley stretching before him. Wiping the sweat from his eyes he raised his binoculars and saw a sight that took his breath away- the 3rd SS 'Death's Head' Panzer Division advancing towards him_-


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just finished the book, awesome Leon. 
I would purchase some of yourr work.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

want to test read my latest one when I'm done? I'll be done in a few days


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

UMMMMM< HELL YES. I will pay if you let me.


----------

